
Dueling algorithms - Husafan
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2011/dueling-algorithms-0318.html
======
geoguy
What a joke. Microsoft can't beat the Google algorithm, so they fund a paper
to state that competition is overrated anyway.

